# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Te bëhesh nënë në një moshë kaq të re..

## YllBote

Kohet e fundit kam lexuar disa libra per adoloshentet.. dhe kjo pjesa me poshte mu duk dicka interesante dhe e rendesishme per ju!.. Pasi ta lexoni me jepni mendimin tuaj se cfare mendoni per kete:


Me shume se 1 ndër 10 adoloshente mbetet shtatzënë cdo vit dhe raporti eshte duke u rritur!
Ne te vertete, pak vajza deshirojne te mbeten shtatzene. Ne nje studim te tij te thelle mbi 400 adoloshente shtatzena, Frank Fursteberg Jr, vërejti: " Shumica theksonin vazhdimisht neper intervista thënien: ' KUrre nuk e mendoja se do te me ndodhte'.
Duke pare se disa nga shoqet e tyre kishin pasur marredhenie seksuale dhe s'kishin mbetur shtatzane, disa vajza menduan te benin edhe ato ashtu. GJithashtu, Furstneberg thote : " Disa prej tyre thoshin se nuk e mendonin qe ishte e mundur te mbeteshin shtatzena " pernjehere". Te tjera mendonin se po te kishin marredhenie vetem " nganjehere",nuk do te mbetshin shtatzene.

Megjithate,e verteta eshte se kurdo qe te kryhen marredheniet seksuale, ekziston rreziku i shtatzenise. ( Ne nje grup me 544 vajza, gate nje e pesta mbeten shtatzene gjashte muaj pasi kishin filluar marredheniet seksuale.) Prandaj, eshte mire,(sigurisht nese sdo te mbetesh shtatzene) te perdoresh protection.Mos u genjeni nga ata qe te thone se mund te dalesh pa u lagur!

----------


## Leila

Kur edhe prezervativat s'te ruajne 100%...  ta mban ta besh pa to?

----------


## Julius

Beje Leila por mendohu se c'fare po ben!(reklame ne Tv shqiptar per prezervativet.)

----------


## Living in Vain

Ky sondazh me ngjan me ato te fillimit te viteve 90' ne Shqiperi.  Sot te japin uje ne bisht te lugesh shumica e adoleshenteve.....they know everything perfectly!

----------


## Julius

Shiko Mjegulla mund te dine stile te Kamasutres, por nuk jam fort i sigurte nqs dine te mbrohen!

----------


## Living in Vain

Spo flisnim per stile, e kisha llafin tek e mbrojtura Julius......jane te mire-informuar !

----------


## BLACK_KNIGHT

hahahahhaahhaahahahha 
Po une qe nuk shkoj me femer pa protection?
Jo se kam frike se mos behem baba por mos marrim ndonje A>I>D>S :buzeqeshje: 
prandaj me mua te mos kene frike femrat sev nuk i le me barre. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bunny

careless that what i would call it....
po te shikoshe faktet me shume goca ngelin shtatezen kur jane te pira...dmth jo edhe aq ne control.this is where guys take advantage ...kshq cunaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa keni kujdes...lol..
muaqqq pucii all

----------


## Korcare_lozonjare

Kam degjuar qe kur ke maredhenje seksuale pa protection 85% ke mundesi te mbetesh shatatezane..

----------


## QuEeN

well now damn.. pranej i kon bo ato dreq protection.. qe ti vini..n-wayz.. eshte shume e veshtire te behesh nene kur je per vete 1 femi..tek ish-shkolla ime.. kishte nja 2-3 veta maksimumi vajza shtatzan..por ato mbaheshin per "s*utS"(sorry per fjalorin).  Vecse kini kujdes amon..se masanej do ti bini kokes me grushta,, por do jet shume von..

----------


## diikush

Ne SHBA rreth 30% e femijeve linden jashte martese, dhe shtatzania e adoleshenteve eshte me e larta ne bote me duket. Eshte shum eproblematike, shpresoj qe adoleshentet shqiptare te mos e kopjojne kete lloj 'modernizimi'

----------


## FLORIRI

> Ne SHBA rreth 30% e femijeve linden jashte martese, dhe shtatzania e adoleshenteve eshte me e larta ne bote me duket. Eshte shum eproblematike, shpresoj qe adoleshentet shqiptare te mos e kopjojne kete lloj 'modernizimi'


Eshte cudi se ne shqiptaret mundohemi te kopjojme nga vendet te ashtuquajtura te zhvilluara pikerisht ato gjera qe te tilla vende mundohen ti parandalojne.

----------


## FLORIRI

> Kam degjuar qe kur ke maredhenje seksuale pa protection 85% ke mundesi te mbetesh shatatezane..


inshallah e ke vetem me te degjuar........................

----------


## FLORIRI

> Ky sondazh me ngjan me ato te fillimit te viteve 90' ne Shqiperi.  Sot te japin uje ne bisht te lugesh shumica e adoleshenteve.....they know everything perfectly!


ooooooooooopsssssssss posi.........prandaj po mbushen ferrat ane e mbane.

----------


## White_Angel

Shatezania e padeshiruar eshte nje problem i madh ketu ne usa.por problemi eshte se ketu ne mich ku jetoj une po diskutohet ligji per heqjen e abortit pra te mos abortohet asnje femije vetem ne raste uregjence apo shtatezani jashte (mitre) nese me lejohet te flitet keshtu >nejse .Kam degjuar se ne shqiperi gjithashtu ekziston nje nr i madh abortesh.Kjo do te theote qe edhe aty shume vajza ngelen shatezane dhe shumica jane te reja ne moshe adoleshente nga 13/21 vjece Hmmmmmmm shume keq.

----------


## Rebele

perqindja e vajzave adoleshente shtatzena eshte ne rritje
te behesh nene ne moshe kaq te re ndryshon krejtesisht perspektiven per jeten; nuk i ke me dyert e hapura per te vazhduar edukimin, per te ndjekur nje kariere; cdo gje fokusohet tek rritja e femijes...

as kenqesite e moshes nuk i shijon dot pasi duhet ti perkushtohesh femijes

te mbetesh shtatzene ne adoleshence eshte shenje papjekurie; genjehesh lehte; nuk mendon per konsekuencat qe vijojne nje veprim te papergjegjshem. 

edhe per femijen eshte keq pasi duke qene femi per vete nuk je ne gjendje qofte nga ana financiare apo mendore tia plotesosh nevojat ne maksimum.

----------


## Rebele

perqindja e vajzave adoleshente shtatzena eshte ne rritje
te behesh nene ne moshe kaq te re ndryshon krejtesisht perspektiven per jeten; nuk i ke me dyert e hapura per te vazhduar edukimin, per te ndjekur nje kariere; cdo gje fokusohet tek rritja e femijes...

as kenaqesite e moshes nuk i shijon dot pasi duhet ti perkushtohesh femijes

te mbetesh shtatzene ne adoleshence eshte shenje papjekurie; genjehesh lehte; nuk mendon per konsekuencat qe vijojne nje veprim te papergjegjshem. 

edhe per femijen eshte keq pasi duke qene femi per vete nuk je ne gjendje qofte nga ana financiare apo mendore tia plotesosh nevojat ne maksimum.

----------


## Rebele

ooops sorry qe ka dale mesazhi dy here

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

*Sa vjec doni te  beheni nena ju goca ?? Jepini nndihme gjinise mashkullore !! :P*

----------


## TiLoNcE

> *Sa vjec doni te  beheni nena ju goca ?? Jepini nndihme gjinise mashkullore !! :P*


 me falni qe po nderhyj,po ky majmuni nuk osht rob serioz... e njof mire...

----------

